# Cordless polesander vacuum



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Just made this for patch work


----------



## pytlik86 (Sep 3, 2016)

lookss great, how does the VAC handle the dust ?, could be great to use on ladders and so on, no horse


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I used it on 3 different jobs yesterday. If you want to see it work it's on my icerock drywall page on Facebook


----------

